# Water Color Betta



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Since last week was our second to last week of school, my art teacher didn't want to start any big project. So we could do a simple project of either a water color or a scratch art. I decided to do a water color since although im horrible at it I like the look of it and I decided that I wanted to try a betta fish. It seems like this project was the one and only time that ive ever been able to draw a decent betta fishy. Ive tried drawing them again after making this but non of them come out very good :lol:
For this painting I just chose a random photo of my betta Hale since it was on my phone. 
The only thing I think I would change of this is to get rid of the outline on the betta and maybe work on the color on the end of his tail a bit more. 
Anyways here it is, hope you like it- 








Close up of the betta-








This is the photo I used of my betta Hale.-


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

nice!
rainbow..i later found out today that the white stripe was becaause she is pregnent


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

blue sky said:


> nice!
> rainbow..i later found out today that the white stripe was becaause she is pregnent


Pretty picture!! But just as a heads up, bettas can't be pregnant. They are bubblenesters, not livebearers. She can be eggy, but she can't be holding live babies inside her. 

Sabina - your art is beautiful, great job!!


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

pretty painting


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------

